# Phil Robertson's Pralines



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

From the Duck Commander himself as seen making the recipe on CRTV. 
I copied Phil's exact recipe from Miss Kay's cookbook to be able to post it here. 

Phil Robertson's Pralines

1 cup packed light brown sugar
1 cup granulated sugar
1 small can evaporated Pet milk
1 pinch of salt
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 1/4 cup chopped pecans
wax paper

Stir together and bring to a rolling boil the sugars, evaporated milk, and salt. 
When boiling starts begin timing and stir for exactly 4 minutes.

Remove from heat and add butter, vanilla extract, and pecans. Stir vigorously until mixture begins to thicken.

Quickly drop spoonfuls of the mixture onto the wax paper. Let the Pralines cool & set.

Recipe makes about 14 Pralines.


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

How much butter?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Dang.... I missed that.

1/2 stick of butter


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks, going to try it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## kimberly2863 (Nov 15, 2017)

Sounds Great!


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Just did a batch. Theyâ€™re pretty tasty. Thanks!


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

I did mine with that pinch ++ of salt on top as they were cooling. Yummmm!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll try and make these over the holidays, thanks for sharing.


----------

